# Crypkey License Service ERROR



## Dawie.Erasmus (Jun 11, 2010)

hi guys & gals,

I turn here now as everything I have read is leading me to a dead end and not a happy conclusion:

In order for me to run a set piece of software I require the "Crypkey License" service to be strated. however when trying to manually start the service in "manage" under Computer the startup fails with the following message:

"Windows could not start the Crypkey LIcense service on Local Computer.
Error 2: the system cannot find the file specified"

Running Windows 7 Home Perium on a Dell studio notebook

Any pointers / advice will be greatly appreciated.

Thanx
Dawie


----------

